# Husq 245r brush cutter - muffler WTF



## clinter36 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a 245r brush cutter that is about 15 or more years old. Its never really run well since new and the handle bars were installed wrong so the harness never made sense to me. I finally dug it out of the shed and decided to figure it out and use it. After some careful inspection I realized the handle bars were installed backwards - now the harness system makes a bit more sense.

It still doesn't run well. Idles fine, but bogs down with any throttle. I replace the fuel line, freshened the carb (which looks perfect) inspected the spark plug (basically new), and anything else I can think of. I can tune the low speed needle with no problem and once I can get it up to speed, which takes at least a few seconds, then I can tune the high speed. But the funny part is... it takes a solid few seconds for the engine to react to richening the needle even with as much as 3/4 of a turn. You almost have to come off the throttle then back up and it will be too rich, if you stay on the throttle it will stay screaming lean.

So after pondering this for a day or so, the only thing I can think of is exhaust. So I pulled the muffler off and it comes apart in two halves. There is a divider between the two halves with a spark screen which looks ok, but there is NO EXHAUST EXIT anywhere. It has a long shield on the side that looks like it would cover some type of exit and divert the hot exhaust, but when the two halves are put together it is complete sealed under the diverter. What am I missing here ...!!?? 

Thanks
clint


----------



## sawfun (Jun 11, 2015)

Thats almost too funny. When it is running, where does the exhaust come out? I would bet if you put another exit in there it just might run correctly.


----------



## clinter36 (Jun 11, 2015)

So after closer inspection it appears that the side wall of the muffler under the extra shield is supposed to be either punched out or bent in.... It looks like a manufacturing error. So I bent that area in allowing for a 3" long slot between the two casings that lets exhaust escape under the shield and out. Runs great now ....15 frick'n years later 

Its funny because the reason I even thought to inspect the muffler was that I was trying to tune it and my hands were all over near the exhaust expecting to get burned and I thought to myself where does the damn exhaust exit on this thing....


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 11, 2015)

That is weird.


----------

